# What kind/mix hound dog do I have ?



## Katmandu (Dec 17, 2008)

We've been told he has Beagle in him, but we don't know what else.

He's 15.5 years old now. He looks 1/2 the age of my (8) year old Beagle!

http://katmanduonline.net/pics/OurKids/


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Hm, I don't really see anything other than Beagle, just not fantastically well bred.


----------



## Katmandu (Dec 17, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> Hm, I don't really see anything other than Beagle, just not fantastically well bred.


He's got longer hair than full bread Beagles.... ears are shorter, his tail and mane are much bushier.... 

??


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I am going to guess JRT and Beagle.

Boy needs to lose some weight


----------



## eliza (Jun 6, 2011)

my neighbor has a jack russell x beagle and he looks just like your boy, so that would be my guess


----------



## Katmandu (Dec 17, 2008)

katielou said:


> I am going to guess JRT and Beagle.
> 
> Boy needs to lose some weight


Pic is about (6) years ago... He's lost a lot of weight since then. He's also got has a large fatty tumor on his right side. Makes him look a lot fatter than what he really is.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Definitely gets the ears and fur length from something else... and the front view of his face looks less beagle-y to me, but the profile looks very beagle. I'm not sure. And his tail very full for a beagle.


----------



## Katmandu (Dec 17, 2008)

He's bigger boned and longer haired the Jack Russells... and regular Beagles.

??


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I'd say mostly beagle....there could be something else mixed in to get that longer fur...maybe some collie or sheltie somewhere maybe?


----------



## Katmandu (Dec 17, 2008)

I just uploaded a bunch more pics of him (any my other kids!). 

http://katmanduonline.net/pics/OurKids/


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks a LOT like one of my friend's dogs; the one on the right of course. She was told Lab/beagle mix, he's got very thick fur and weighs about 60 lbs.


----------



## Katmandu (Dec 17, 2008)

Here's a better pic of his mane and ears.

He weighs are 50-55lbs.


----------

